# Your favorite nail cutters?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How do you do the nails of your Havs? I was using the Dremel, but after it broke I had to move to a basic nail cutter and stuck with it out of sheer laziness. (Dremeling takes a lot of work and cooperation on the part of the dog.) I think it is time to get serious and graduate to a higher quality nail cutter. 

Any recommendations? What do you use to do the nails on your dogs?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Kimberly!
I have a really nice one that I like a LOT!
http://www.petdiscounters.com/product.php?productid=1157775&cat=390&page=1
Check it out. This link is for the large size, the small one is better for havs, though.
It's made by Greenies. (hate the treat, but love this tool!)
Dawna
p.s., I forgot to say, it's _really_ easy to adjust the depth of the cut with this tool. And it's made so it won't cut into the quick.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna, thank you for being so specific with a link. I never knew Greenies made anything other than the chew treats, so I wouldn't have even known to look for something so unique. Thank you!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam uses a brand called "Doggy Man" and likes them a lot. She has the dremel but you have to do something with the long hair like poke the nail through a hole in a nylon stocking or it will catch and wind up the hair. She has been using the same pair for years and uses a large fingernail emory board that she gets from Sally Beauty Supply to smooth over the sharp edges now after clipping.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

*so many combs and brushes, Oh my!*

 Tom-
Could you tell me which combs/brushes and other grooming tools are your preferences? And where to purchase them? I am very confused with which ones are not good-which are really good- which break the hair, which are good to work on matting and which are good for grooming etc.
Thanks!
Lynn U


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Why is it when I pull up the link I don't see the product? 

Kimberly, I have a Safari claw cutter that I use for Ayla and also for my parrots. The birds have dark, thick nails just like a dogs! I have a dremel too, but I'm not as comfortable using it on the nails.

Uhh...I could use some help too on brushes! I keep having to refer to pictures on dog sites just to understand what is meant by "slicker brush" or "pin brush". I see the "greyhound comb" comes in two different spacings--which one is the better?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think there is as many different brushes and combs as there are people using them.  Everyone likes something different.  

My favorite "pin brush" is a human brush. Made by "Goodie" My favorite Greyhound comb is an original "Greyhound" from Belgium. I have had it for 15 - 20 years. One side has wider spaces than the other. I don't use a slicker on my Hav, but always used one on my Shepherds. "Universal" was my favorite. It is good to hold and try them to see if they fit your hand and are comfortable. You will be using them alot. LOL LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy (Good Buddy), thanks for the tip on the claw cutter. Funny that you use a bird product for the dog. When my last litter was born, I used canary nail trimmers to keep their nails cut, since I used to raise canaries, finches & parakeets. It worked perfectly.

My favorite pin brush is made by All Systems. So long as it has a flexible base (to the pins) and no ball tips at the end of the pins, it will work. Chris Christensen makes nice pin brushes, but they are pretty expensive. I have six different brands and All Systems is definitely my favorite. I bought one for myself too. 

For the Greyhound comb, I prefer the one that has two different sizes (1/2 has the wider set teeth, 1/2 has the finer set). You can get them at dog shows too. They are pretty expensive ($35-40), but worth it.

I also have a whole arsenal of miscellaneous combs, rake, and brushes for other purposes. I can show them some time.

The best grooming product I've ever purchased was The Coat Handler conditioner. It is a concentrated product (I prefer the 15:1) and you can also use it as a misting spray for grooming. That product alone has been the best thing for the hair of my dogs, no matter what their texture.

*All in all, if I had to give everything away and was allowed to keep four items, it would be my: All Systems brush, Greyhound Comb, Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo, The Coat Handler Conditioner. * I could live without all the rest, but those four would be required for me to keep.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Funny that you use a bird product for the dog. *All in all, if I had to give everything away and was allowed to keep four items, it would be my: All Systems brush, Greyhound Comb, Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo, The Coat Handler Conditioner. * I could live without all the rest, but those four would be required for me to keep.


Not a bird product for the dog...a DOG product for the birds!  Large parrots have nails just a thick as a large dog!

I love the brief "gotta have it" list. It gives me a good place to start shopping!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I have a Safari claw cutter that I use for Ayla and also for my parrots.


 Oh funny. With a name like Safari + claw, I just assumed it was a bird tool.


----------

